# Bluetooth on 2010 CC vs 2010 Jetta SE



## dukesnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I recently got the 2010 CC and my wife the 2010 Jetta SE. She has had no problem setting up the Bluetooth audio and playing her iphone wirelessly through the speakers. I however have not been able to do this in the CC.
My iphone can play wirelessly in her jetta so we assume it has to be an issue with the radio in the CC.
Has anyone experienced smiliar issues?
-Des


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Bluetooth on 2010 CC vs 2010 Jetta SE (dukesnj1)*

They use different systems. the system in the Jetta can stream music, but the system in the CC does not

more info here 
http://askavwsalesguy.wordpres...ained/


----------

